# Welche Office Version für Win 7 64 Bit ?



## marvel_master (10. April 2018)

*Welche Office Version für Win 7 64 Bit ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige für mich selber im privaten Gebrauch aktuell Office für einen Windows 7 64 Bit Rechner. Es gibt ja diverse
Office Versionen und zwar laut Wikipedia Offie 2010,2011, 2013, 2016 und Office 365.
Ich brauche von Office nur Word, Excel und Powerpoint

Das Office 365 fällt für mich raus wegen der Überwachung und dem Abo Modell
2016 ist wohl noch zu neu und zu modern bzw. kostet zuviel. Insbesondere weil Office 2013 wohl das selbe kann wie 2016.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, welches Office nehme ich jetzt : 2010,2011 oder 2013?
Auf Sicherheitsupdates lege ich keinen Wert, kann also auch älter sein.

Was mir wichtig ist, dass es schlank ist, stabil läuft, möglichst nicht in mein Betriebssytem eingreift
und docx, xlsx Dokumente öffnen kann.
Das wichtigste für mich ist allerdings, dass die Manipulation am Betriebssystemkern möglichst gering ist, um eine
sehr hohe Stabilität + Verfügbarkeit des OS zu gewährleisten.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich bisher kein Office benutzt habe. Ich setze nach Möglichkeit immer nur portable Programme ein, die
halt nur für sich selber laufen. LibreOffice zum Bsp bietet so eine Portable Lösung an.

MfG


----------



## azzih (10. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Office Version für Win 7 64 Bit ?*

Für dich reicht dann Home and Student. Kostet im Laden regulär so 110€ als Key kriegt man das viel billiger, 17,99€ bei Kinguin beispielsweise.

Ansonsten wenn man wirklich die Pappbox haben will dann empfehle ich immer Office 365. Erstens man kriegt automatisch immer die neuste Version und zweitens kriegt man das in diversen Sales gerne mal für unter 40€ was aufs Jahr gerechnet jetzt net mega teuer ist. Auch ist Office 365 immer das Komplettpaket, also auch mit Outlook etc.

Logischerweise nimmt man auch die neuste Office Version, macht schlicht kein Sinn irgend ein altes zu nehmen. Überwachung ist natürlich Blödsinn davon hab ich noch nie was gehört, das 365 Ding ist halt auf 1 Jahr beschränkt


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Office Version für Win 7 64 Bit ?*



marvel_master schrieb:


> Auf Sicherheitsupdates lege ich keinen Wert, kann also auch älter sein.


Genau wegen den Sicherheitspatches würd ich nur eines kaufen das noch Supportet wird.
Speziell bei den Makros gibts sehr viel bösartiges und Officedokumente sind generell ein beliebtes Angriffsziel.
Auch bei den Bugfixes gibts sehr viele empfehlenswerte Updates.

Office 2010 würd ich nicht mehr nehmen da der (normale) Support bereits ausgelaufen ist.
Office 2011 gabs nur für Mac
Office 2013 läuft im April 2018 aus. Hätte noch den Bonus der (relativ) alten GUI
Ich würd trotz neuer GUI und einer Umgewöhnung das 2016er nehmen.


----------

